# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا جــديــد برنامج المكالمات الشهير Skype  لجوالات نوكيا

## لهلوبة الشرق

Skype      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] أو  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

